# Lockdown humidity



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just lockdowned stopped the cradle, added two troughs of water and watched the humidity rise.........pre lockdown. Humidity was 30 degrees. 12 hours later its risen to 52 degrees.......shouldn't it be higher than that? Should I add a sponge maybe? What temps do everyone else aim for?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont know what kind of gauge your using but mine does % not degrees. I raise mine to between 65 and 70 % for chicks during lockdown.
As for temp I aim for 99 - 100 degrees.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I have found that filling the troughs never worked. Adding a wet washcloth always does it. I like my humidity to be about 70%.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

is there a thing called too much humidity?


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I dont know what kind of gauge your using but mine does % not degrees. I raise mine to between 65 and 70 % for chicks during lockdown.
> As for temp I aim for 99 - 100 degrees.


Sorry it is %. Didn't ave my glasses on!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I have found that filling the troughs never worked. Adding a wet washcloth always does it. I like my humidity to be about 70%.


Thanks. Will add to it
Thanks to all for your replays


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woohoo.....I can hear cheep cheep.....fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay, exciting! What are you hatching?


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

French Wheaten Marans Woohooooo


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice, and newborns yet?


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Noo not yet, just the occasional cheep...hoping in the morning!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, makes you feel so anxious huh. Well it does for me. Lol


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, could be up early...just to check lol


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

First two have arrived. How cute!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on the 2. Very cute!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Chicks4me said:


> is there a thing called too much humidity?


Yes there is! Too much humidity will cause the chicks to drown before hatching.


----------

